# Bad Karma?



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Is it unlucky to own 13 handguns?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Once one owns 13 handguns then their luck triples........ :smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pblanc said:


> Is it unlucky to own 13 handguns?


Oh, I dunno...
There are 13 wives in my harem, and they all get along famously well.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Solution: Buy #14.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

joepeat said:


> Solution: Buy #14.


THAT

I would have to buy my 14th TODAY.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

I think you better RUN and get #14


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

pblanc said:


> Is it unlucky to own 13 handguns?


Ah, no.

Sam


----------



## Marven001 (Aug 5, 2017)

I don't think so.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, I wasn't going to take any chances. So now I have 14.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

joepeat said:


> Solution: Buy #14.


Do this asap. Ooops, nevermind.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

yes , owning 13 guns is very bad luck , for the bad guy


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I can't remember that far back in time since I only had 13 guns.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

tony pasley said:


> I can't remember that far back in time since I only had 13 guns.


LOL I was gonna say. Last summer I gave away to family members the largest percentage of my various firearms and still retain far more than 13. Figured I'd give them away myself to avoid squabbling over a will. This way, the gun I want to go to a particular friend or family member goes there.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have a written list of who gets what when I am gone. Also which ones go with me to the Happy Hunting Ground


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> I have a written list of...which ones go with me to the Happy Hunting Ground


How the heck will you manage to do that?

Don't they provide you with everything you need, in Heaven?
Or will Heaven be ruled by holier-than-thou Progressives, with no guns, no hunting, and no fun?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

tony pasley said:


> I have a written list of who gets what when I am gone. Also which ones go with me to the Happy Hunting Ground


I would advise against bringing any polymer guns to "The Happy Hunting Ground" Heard it could get kinda hot down there. Oops. Only teasing, GOD BLESS YOU MY BROTHER!! 
:smt1099


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Back in the '40's the 13 handgun was always free......


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

My oldest daughter says I won't die because I can't take a 1911 with me.


----------



## stonebuster (Jul 16, 2017)

pblanc said:


> Is it unlucky to own 13 handguns?


Yes, good thing you asked. Send me one and you'll have the curse removed.:mrgreen: sorry, missed post #9. You were going to get # 14 all along.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

pblanc said:


> Is it unlucky to own 13 handguns?


Thirteen is just a number that comes after twelve....no more, no less.


----------



## Danoobie (May 31, 2017)

Thirteen represents the number of people seated at The Last Supper- Jesus, and the Twelve Disciples. 
This is the reason 13 is considered unlucky by some, sacred by others.

As to 13 guns, are they all revolvers, or all auto loaders? Or do you have, say, 4 revolvers,and 9 
semis? If they're all semis, are all of them metal, or are there, say, 6 of them polymer, and seven of them 
metal?


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

13 is just the number before 14! Keep on buyin!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Blackhawkman said:


> 13 is just the number before 14! Keep on buyin!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. I like the way your thinking! :smt033


----------

